# Pics of your grooming set-up?



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

On another thread, Suzi posted a few pictures of her grooming set-up. Karen said she'd post some pics later of hers. For those of us newer to grooming, we're interested in seeing any/all ideas. And links or info on where to get whatever you're using. I know Kallie is a holy terror right now to groom, so I think a grooming arm/slip would be helpful & free up my hands. Suzi's is a turntable type of set-up. Some are using their washer for the table, but how do you have things set up for convenience?

Appreciate all pics/replies!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Years ago my old laundry room was turned into a darkroom where I developed my black and white film and printed the photos. Well, it is now the digital age and my old darkroom is my dedicated grooming room. Nice height counter with wash tub next to it. Storage under the counter for towels and all things Whimsy. I also have another small counter ( not shown)where I keep her extra food, piddle pads,and a radio to listen to music while we groom LOL She just sits or lays there and is content with the whole thing.
It is a small room , but just the right size for what I use it for. I love it. Nothing fancy tho. It has a door, so I can just walk out and close it and clean up later if need be.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks. This is exactly the kind of pics we're looking for. Shows your tools & set-up. Doesn't have to be state-of-the-art or expensive. Just what works for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are my two grooming set-ups. The one on the washer, obviously, is my every day at-home one, while the other set up is in our travel trailer. The trailer one is a ring-side sized grooming table (but a taller one) that folds down easily to fit behind the couch in the trailer. I take the grooming arm off and that fits behind the couch too. This set-up would still hold even the largest Hav, I think, so if people needed a grooming solution that could be put away, this would work well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, picture this... Bathed in kitchen sink. Dried on top of washing machine. Dryer plugged in right behind washer.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Whimsy is adorable and Kodi is so stinking cute!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Linda - LOL. I see that picture clearly! Karen, looks like your at-home set up just has the slip attached to the cabinet with an eye bolt or something. I have a wire shelf above my washer, so I'm sure I could just clip it to that. Thanks, I was having a hard time visualizing what you were talking about. Pics are really worth a thousand words!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Linda - LOL. I see that picture clearly! Karen, looks like your at-home set up just has the slip attached to the cabinet with an eye bolt or something. I have a wire shelf above my washer, so I'm sure I could just clip it to that. Thanks, I was having a hard time visualizing what you were talking about. Pics are really worth a thousand words!


That's right... it's DEAD easy. Add a basket to hold all his every-day tools and supplies, and it's perfect. I wouldn't want something more "dedicated" even if I could have it. The only thing I WOULD like is a larger sink so I could wash him without him standing with his front feet on the kitchen sink divider the way Linda described. We end up "washing" the kitchen floor along with the dog at times!ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now picture mine. Get towels and shampoo and conditioner out of shower, go to kitchen sink and bath, condition, etc. Usually I set her on the counter and run a hair pick through, then upstairs to bathroom, dryer is plugged in and on a hook. Set dog on towel, more running through with plastic hair pick, then blow dry. Put shampoo and conditioner back in shower. Ah yes her comb, brush, picks and spraybottle of conditioner and water under the bathroom sink. Works for me.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

brilliant idea for the restraint underneath the cabinet!! thx this is very helpful


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a similar set-up to Lucille's. :biggrin1: I wish I would have put a wash tub in the laundry room in the basement. The kitchen sink works great. I would prefer the bathtub, but my back doesn't like that set-up. Kodi runs around the house so much after his bath, he air-dries. In the summer, Shelby will air-dry, but I have to blow her dry when it's cold. She gets a chill.

I use Julian's small table to groom them. It's just the right size for them and I can sit while I brush them.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Ok, picture this... Bathed in kitchen sink. Dried on top of washing machine. Dryer plugged in right behind washer.


My setup exactly


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is my neat old sink, we have two different set ups. I give the bath then we do a bunch of combing on my lap and on a table I got at Target.  I have never learned how to brush and dry at the same time the hair gets tangled so I get them all combed out then blow dry. PS I just rented a daylight bacement apartment with a cool old laundry sink just like my old one:whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

great news Suzi. Glad to see you getting out on your own. I can't blowdry Rosie either as I brush. I just make sure there are no tangles by combing through with the plastic pick, blowdry, then brush. She hates the dryer and I have to hold her with one hand and dryer in the other. She puts her face between her legs and lays down when I try to dry the legs, etc. I think her breeder tramatized her before I got her. I really don't think that, my schnauzers were the same way. I hung a loop from a hook in the ceiling, but she just turned and turned. I usually get the most dry, then turn her loose in the house and brush later. I have a laundry sink in a building out by the garden. We used to have a lab out there for our business, and it would be a perfect place to fix up to bathe her, but no hot water heater.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> great news Suzi. Glad to see you getting out on your own. I can't blowdry Rosie either as I brush. I just make sure there are no tangles by combing through with the plastic pick, blowdry, then brush. She hates the dryer and I have to hold her with one hand and dryer in the other. She puts her face between her legs and lays down when I try to dry the legs, etc. I think her breeder tramatized her before I got her. I really don't think that, my schnauzers were the same way. I hung a loop from a hook in the ceiling, but she just turned and turned. I usually get the most dry, then turn her loose in the house and brush later. I have a laundry sink in a building out by the garden. We used to have a lab out there for our business, and it would be a perfect place to fix up to bathe her, but no hot water heater.


 I know what you mean by turning and turning. My sister has a gas fireplace and I used that this winter we sat near it and brushed while drying I liked it. I'm nerves about moving. I need a second job to really afford doing this move. I may not have internet for a while and I'll be eating beans and rice But I have my baby's.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

all these pictures and descriptions are very helpful! thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here is my grooming room and the doggie bathroom. The cabinet is filled with dog stuff: bows, shampoos, conditioners, combs, brushes, etc... didn't take of picture of the inside of the drawers, way too embarrassed :redface:

If you want to know whats on top of the table I posted it here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17921


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

one more pix with them on the table....canela's hair looks crazy...


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> Here is my grooming table and the dogs bathroom. Yes, the drawers are filled with bows, shampoos, conditioners, combs, brushes, etc... didn't take of picture of the inside of the drawers, way too embarrassed :redface:
> 
> If you want to know whats on top of the table i posted it here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17921


i'd like to know a little more about the dog's bathroom. is that a sink on a stand inside your bathtub? where did you get that? does it just have a hole in the bottom for the water to go out? i LOVE that!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

chataboutthat said:


> i'd like to know a little more about the dog's bathroom. is that a sink on a stand inside your bathtub? where did you get that? does it just have a hole in the bottom for the water to go out? i LOVE that!


It's a utility sink or laundry tub, I bought it at Home Depot (MUSTSEE Lil' Tub http://www.homedepot.com/p/MUSTEE-18-in-x-24-in-Plastic-Utilatub-Single-Floor-Mount-Laundry-Tub-in-White-21F/204684528?N=asm%2FNtk-All%2FNtt-utility%252Bsink%3FNtx%3Dmode%252Bmatchall%26NCNI-5%26browsestoreoption%3D0%26Ns%3DP_REP_PRC_MODE%257C0#.UoijP5GQf8s )

They different sizes but I bought the Lil Tub which is the smallest one they carry since the tub is so narrow. Yes, there is a drain. The hose is from PetEdge - Master Equipment™ 6-in-1, 120" Coil Spray Hose comes in handy since I hate having to turn the water off and on each time I have to do some maneuvering behind the utility sink is not comfortable. I got the idea of the sink from another post on the forum. I had to get the tub - taking them a bath was killing my my back and my knees. Here is a picture of them in it. There is enough room for them to move around in it.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oooooo Betty I like your set up, great idea. I am threatening to do my own grooming now that I have two but I'm concentrating on getting little Mae potty trained and all the other fun stuff before I dive into the whole clipping thing. I do give them baths in my kitchen sink and I put a rubber band around the hose sprayer so it stays on, it seems a little less threatening then the faucet running behind them. We've had Mae for a month today and she's already had one bath and a few spot washes and Timmy gets a bath every two weeks. Mae goes for his first official groom appointment next month, I took her last week when I picked up Tim to meet my groomer and staff and she got a mani-pedi


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's the setup in our Puppy Room. I think there's a picture of the setup in the Dogroom on our Gallery page.

The laundry sink is sitting on a raised base so we don't have to bend over. The best height for a sink is to be able to lay your hand flat on the bottom without having to bend over.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE the idea of a "dog bathroom"!!! Yet another reason to get my younger kid to move out!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is my grooming room. I love having everything I need in one room.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

The other side...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Another view...


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Betty, thanks so much for the link for that utility tub. i have a spare bathroom upstairs that is only used when i have guests, which is rare. i can totally turn that into tippi's bathroom and don't know why i didn't think of it before! I will have to remove the utility tub from the bathtub when guests come, but that's no biggie unless it's really heavy. YAY! You're a goddess!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

chataboutthat said:


> Betty, thanks so much for the link for that utility tub. i have a spare bathroom upstairs that is only used when i have guests, which is rare. i can totally turn that into tippi's bathroom and don't know why i didn't think of it before! I will have to remove the utility tub from the bathtub when guests come, but that's no biggie unless it's really heavy. YAY! You're a goddess!


Nope, not heavy at all. We have to get out of the way too when we take the big dogs a bath. It can't weigh more then 10lbs, its light but durable and stable.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

shimpli said:


> Another view...


Love your table! I wish I had a big room like yours.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Boy, Betty, you sure started something with those pics of your "doggie bathroom". I, too, have a guest bathroom on my second floor which is used twice a year when the "kids" come to visit that I can convert to a doggie bathroom. I haven't bathed Tyler at home for over 10 years, as he has been kept in a puppy clip and at the groomer's every 6 weeks. However, since he tore his ACL and really shouldn't stand for long periods of time, I am going to take over his bathing and grooming, keeping him in a long coat. My first go around will be this week, as he has now finished his water therapy sessions. I will start him out in the kitchen sink because it is large enough, but plan to get a set tub like yours soon. We have one in the basement, but it is too cold down there for him and me. This should be very interesting!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

sounds like perfect timing. glad the pictures came in handy as a visual. LOL hopefully others will post their set-up and doggie bathroom. 

We have no kids, so pretty much all our extra rooms are dedicated to them. I have one room to show; its filled up with four crates. Ill take a picture of that room (when its not messy).


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Here's the setup in our Puppy Room. I think there's a picture of the setup in the Dogroom on our Gallery page.
> 
> The laundry sink is sitting on a raised base so we don't have to bend over. The best height for a sink is to be able to lay your hand flat on the bottom without having to bend over.


Nice stand-up dryer. That's actually the kind I wish I would have gotten from the start but i didn't do my research when I first started out but o'well i'm content with my CC Kool Pup dryer.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Y'all are killin' me here! Stand up dryer???? Off to google!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

chataboutthat said:


> Y'all are killin' me here! Stand up dryer???? Off to google!


:laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> Nice stand-up dryer. That's actually the kind I wish I would have gotten from the start but i didn't do my research when I first started out but o'well i'm content with my CC Kool Pup dryer.


I'd love a stand dryer, but I don't have any place to lead it set up. I have a cheap, noisy B'Air force dryer, which does work fine, in spite of the noise. But I just bought a gently used Kool Pup from a friend. (being delivered from NC by another friend!) I can't wait to get it. I know from playing with one at the national specialty that it's MUCH quieter than mine. I think that will be a perfect fit for my needs.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The big Edemco stand dryer is in the dog room. The Oster is kinder and gentler on the puppies.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

what is the advantage of the stand up dryer? i mean, i can see how it would leave your hands free, but how do you direct the air flow? i probably won't get one because they're so pricey, but i want to know what i'm missing.

and the NEXT task is for everyone to tell me the best affordable dryer for our pups. i've just been using my dryer on tippi, but if i'm setting up her own bathroom, she needs her own.

and THANKS Y'ALL!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

chataboutthat said:


> what is the advantage of the stand up dryer? i mean, i can see how it would leave your hands free, but how do you direct the air flow? i probably won't get one because they're so pricey, but i want to know what i'm missing.
> 
> and the NEXT task is for everyone to tell me the best affordable dryer for our pups. i've just been using my dryer on tippi, but if i'm setting up her own bathroom, she needs her own.
> 
> and THANKS Y'ALL!!


For me, I would have preferred a stand-up dryer for two reasons:

1. Heat. My dogs always seem to be cold and shivering. The CC Kool pup does not have a heat source; it just pulls air from the room. So, every time I'm about to take them a bath, 30 minutes before I turn on the Kool Pup and other hair dryer for heat and turn up the heat in the house; its warm but again, would prefer a dryer with the feature on it especially in the colder months.

2. Convenience of being able to move it around or move it out off the way when not in use. For the CC Kool Pup, I had to buy the arm extender to hold the hose, so I can have my hands free to brush her.

I guess, the other reason I picked the CC Kool pup was the price. The stand dryers are very pricey. Don't get me wrong the CC Kool Pup dryer is a real good and does it job. Before with a regular human dryer it would take about 30-40 minutes to dry Canela but the CC Kool Pup its takes about 15 mins to be completely dry.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

do they MAKE a cool pup (or any decent pet dryer) with a heat source? besides the standup variety?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

chataboutthat said:


> do they MAKE a cool pup (or any decent pet dryer) with a heat source? besides the standup variety?


Here is the link to CC Kool Pup Dryers, http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-dryers.aspx I didn't see any of them mention heat. I know there are other dryers that come with heat but I'm not sure which specific brands do. Hopefully someone will chime in or you can start a new post asking about it.


----------

